# Window Trim



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

As the saying goes... a picture is worth a thousand words. Any chance of posting a picture to give us a better idea of what your problem is? 
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## swaterbenny (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately we don't close for about a week. I will try to explain it better... I guess I'm just wondering what style trim people put around windows, and doors to go with baseboard molding? I am more or less looking for pictures of what others have done around there windows/ door frames. I will get detailed pictures of our home as soon as we close! Thanks, Ben


----------

